

The alternative game system for truly hands-on play - potomak
https://www.sifteo.com/

======
wesgarrison
I've been waiting for these to come out since the TED video
([http://www.ted.com/talks/david_merrill_demos_siftables_the_s...](http://www.ted.com/talks/david_merrill_demos_siftables_the_smart_blocks.html)).

I put in my pre-order and can't wait for them. I've been trying to think about
what I would do with a Siftables API, just for fun.

